# Circular needles Brand preference



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a brand of circular needles that they would recommend. I am making a shawl and started with the Clover Bamboo in a 16", then I needed a longer size and used a Boyle 29".
I find the Boyle wire to be stiff and with a memory that is not comfortable to work with. I don't know if this happens because it's longer, or if it's the quality. Tx


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I just recently became the proud owner of a set of Harmony Interchangeables from Knit Picks. I love them! The cable is so flexible!


----------



## brendagzz (Jan 18, 2012)

I started learning to knit with some Boyle circulars and I almost gave up learning to knit with circulars. Then I ordered the trial set from knitpicks ($19.99) and it comes with one 4(wood), 5(nickel plated), & 6(acrylic) and with (2) 24" cables and I gotta say I LOVE them. The cable is so flexible but one thing I didnt know was that you can buy an adaptor (a little thing to connect both of the cables) and that would make the length of the circulars 30+ inches if not 40+.


----------



## EileenCasey (Dec 30, 2011)

cymraes said:


> Does anyone have a brand of circular needles that they would recommend. I am making a shawl and started with the Clover Bamboo in a 16", then I needed a longer size and used a Boyle 29".
> I find the Boyle wire to be stiff and with a memory that is not comfortable to work with. I don't know if this happens because it's longer, or if it's the quality. Tx


I love the KP nickel plated interchangeables and have 2 full sets plus extra tips and cables. There is an occasional problem with cable joins coming unjoined, but KP responds right away with a replacement. I used to use Addis exclusively, but I like sharp tips and Addis are so blunt in comparison (this was before Addi lace came out).


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I, too, love the Knit Picks Harmony needles. I have two complete sets of the interchangables, as well as a lot of fixed circulars. Also love the Chiaogoo, HiYa HiYa, and Addi Turbo needles. I love to try them all, but those are my favorites.


----------



## ritchsgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I just got Addi Turbo's for my birthday in Jan. Wish I had known about them years ago. Love them!


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Thank you for your input; I will look into the brands.


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

brendagzz said:


> I started learning to knit with some Boyle circulars and I almost gave up learning to knit with circulars. Then I ordered the trial set from knitpicks ($19.99) and it comes with one 4(wood), 5(nickel plated), & 6(acrylic) and with (2) 24" cables and I gotta say I LOVE them. The cable is so flexible but one thing I didnt know was that you can buy an adaptor (a little thing to connect both of the cables) and that would make the length of the circulars 30+ inches if not 40+.


Tx for your help, very disappointed in the Boyle. Will have to invest in a set.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

cymraes said:


> Does anyone have a brand of circular needles that they would recommend. I am making a shawl and started with the Clover Bamboo in a 16", then I needed a longer size and used a Boyle 29".
> I find the Boyle wire to be stiff and with a memory that is not comfortable to work with. I don't know if this happens because it's longer, or if it's the quality. Tx


I prefer the Susan Bates. Have bamboos and Addi Turbos but keep going back to Susan Bates. Had a set of interchangeables and gave them away. I've knitted for many years and like these best.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love my Harmony needles. I have the circular set, straight and plan on getting some fixed circulars and DPN's. The point is sharp. The wood is well finished and the cable is so flexible and never kinks. I love them all.


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

I have an old set of Boyle needles. I love them and don't find them that stiff.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

For a long time now I only use Addis http://www.etsy.com/listing/75322213/addi-knitting-cords-premium-turbo . Don't take that as an add (of mine), I don't have cables this short, you will have to look elsewhere - but look at the pictures and explanations. The cable is so relaxed I hardly notice it is there... I love my Addis!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

The Addi Turbos, and other metals, reflect light from your lamp, as well as being cold. I prefer bamboo, which is not as slippery, and I like the ChiaGoo.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love my Addi's and bamboo


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I love the cables on both the Addi's and the Knit Picks. I plan to get a set of Knit Pick Harmoneys. I have their sample set and love the Harmony. Actually our new LYS sells Knit Picks. I plan to throw away the rest of my circulars. Once you try the Knit Picks cables and Harmonys you will never go back.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I love my Addi's!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Please don't throw them away. Donate to thrift shop so that someone can purchase at a reasonable price.


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I love the cables on both the Addi's and the Knit Picks. I plan to get a set of Knit Pick Harmoneys. I have their sample set and love the Harmony. Actually our new LYS sells Knit Picks. I plan to throw away the rest of my circulars. Once you try the Knit Picks cables and Harmonys you will never go back.


Instead of throwing the old needles away, see if a retirement home or a woman's shelter could use them - my old straights went to a womans shelter and they were thrilled to get them.


----------



## tesorrell (May 9, 2011)

I've learned that with circular needles, you get what you pay for. I really like the Addi's but I love Hiya Hiya needles! http://www.shopatron.com/products/category/1328.0.1.1.41972.0.0.0.0


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

I just recently got a set of Darn Pretties from Dyakcraft. I have the Wisteria interchangeable set and I'm waiting for 2 wooden sets. I am a metal needle lover and have been using the knit picks nickel plated needles. I LOVE the Dyakcraft needles, they are like nothing I have ever used, the cable swivels, the join is smooth and they knit like a dream! They are expensive (but less than addis), and there is a pretty significant wait for the sets (esp the wooden ones), but they are so worth it! Each set is hand made. I just can't say enough nice things! If you are in the market for a set of needles you will be able to pass down in the family (and enjoy using for the rest of your knitting life!!!), these are the ones to get!

http://www.dyakcraft.com/


----------



## JudyRett (Oct 21, 2011)

I enjoy the Quick Silver brand from Knitpicks. I find the cable to be very flexible and wonderful for doing the Magic Loop.


----------



## Caroline19 (Jun 6, 2011)

I knit alot and often have 3-4 projects going at the same time so I own a set of Addi's, Knitters Pride (wood) and Knit Picks sample set. I love, love, love them all. There is no question that the latter 2 have sharper points and therefore excellent for lace or sock weight yarns but the Addi's are great for any other weight of wools. I will eventually purchase a set of their Addi Lace which will then give me the full spectrum of sizes and points. As for the cables, they are all very flexible and although initially I had difficulty attaching the Addi cables to their needles, once I was shown how to do it, I have not had a problem since.
I do believe the you get what you pay for and although mine were expensive, I expect I will have them for the rest of my knitting life so money very well spent (although truthfully, I didn't spend much money as the Addi and Knitters Pride were gifts from my children). 
If you are uncertain what to buy, I would suggest the sampler set from KnitPick's as it gives you a feel for their 3 options, wood nickel and acyrlic and from there you can decide which you would prefer. I don't like the acyrlic needle but that is personal preference. 
Good luck with you search!!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm a relative newbie to knitting--a year this month--and I recently got the Denise needles, which are flexible, but not constantly moving while I knit. I like them a lot. I have used others with more flexible cords, including Boyle, but the cables seem to be too flexible for me. I am enjoying the Denise needles, but have been considering trying the Hiya Hiya that so many people seem to love on this site. Thanks to all of you for your hints and advice and encouragement. They have helped me get through some confusing places over my first year of knitting. Thanks again.


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

My Addiclick are all I need.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If what you're knitting is lace, and even if it's not, a needle with a good, sharp point can be helpful. 

My favorites used to be Addi lace, but Chiaogoo has come out with stainless steel lace needkes that are nicer for about half the price.

If you like Chiaogoo lace, but want interchangeables, I just bought a set of Hiya Hiya stainless steel sharps that are very comparable. Their small set ( 2 to 8) just came out at the beginning of the year, and the large set (9 to 15) will be out soon.

Both have sharp points on stainless tips with the size marked on them, smooth joins, and cables that have no memory.


----------



## Gertie (Jan 3, 2012)

Recently purchased a set of knitpiks interchangeables. Love them, and the cable is very flexible. Then I purchased 2 Chiagoo circs for knitting socks absolutely love them no problem turning or twisting the cables.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I would recommend the Addi's. They are wonderful. I am a tight knitter and Addi's needles are perfect for me...they work great with my tight stitches.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Most of my circulars are Clover bamboo and I really like them . I bought one Addi turbo lace circular to try out for knitting the Ashton. I really liked it and the cable doesn't kink up. It was a dream to work with. Good luck in choosing! ;0)


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

If you are discarding your present circulars you might offer them to someone here on the forum first. Just ask for them to reimburse your postage costs. I am sure there is someone who could use them.


----------



## yannikay (Jan 28, 2012)

:roll: I have many different kind, but I am enjoying the knitters pride from WEB.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

My interchangeables are Boye which I inherited from my grandmother. I don't mind using them on sweaters, shawls and afghans where I'm using worsted weight yarns. I also have some Chaiogoo and Hiya Hiya that are bamboo with cable lengths between 16 and 36 inches. They are the only ones I use when working with DK or finer weight yarns. I prefer the lighter weight, more flexible cables. I also prefer the needles to spin on the cable rather than being fixed to the cable (especially when using the magic loop method). Like anything else every one has their preference and you pay more for better quality.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I seem to like the knitter pride from Webs(others carry it now also). I like the harmonys from knitpicks but the pattern on them is too busy for me, I can't see my stitches as well. The knitters pride are made buy the same company I think, and are identical (uses same cables) and they are a solid color. Much easier for me to see. Another good point is the nickel needles really reflect sun if used in a car or outside, otherwise I like the knitpicks nickel and the addi clicks. These all seem to have the best cables for magic loop which I do a lot. Good luck.


----------



## purplemamajj (Apr 29, 2011)

Harmonys are great!


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i like the pony interchangables as you can add length when needed


----------



## Chadleyb (Feb 16, 2012)

What are the lengths of the actual needles (the wooden part) in the sets you mention? I'm a man with larger hands, and I find that with circular needles, the end of the needles cut into the palm of my hand because they are so short. I'd like to purchase a set that has longer ends.

Thanks,
..Chad


----------



## Smargit (Apr 2, 2011)

I just love my new Harmony interchangeables. The cable is VERY flexible and really works well for magic loop. You can buy individual fixed cable needles from them for a reasonable price - you don't have to invest in the interchangeables.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Addis! I have two sets, one is a Addis Lace Click and I love them!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Knyghtmare, I am happy to hear you are thrilled with your Dynacraft needles. I ordered a several interchangeable tips and cables on Dec. 18th and just last week got a message that they were working on orders from August so I'm guessing I've got another 3 months to wait before they arrive. 

I adore my Signature needles but they are an major investment so I'm slowly adding to my collection. I like that the needles from both companies are made here in the USA.


----------



## sash14 (Feb 4, 2011)

For Christmas I got Harmony Interchangeables from Knit Picks! Wonderful!
But I do still have the boyle, that I bought when needed over the years. They are well made, but the plastic cord is really set tight. If that makes sense But it does help to get them warmed in water, and laying the circ needle flat, I wrap it in a towel, and let it cool down. Hope that helps.


----------



## tkdmoma (Sep 13, 2011)

Addi Lace is my go-to needle.


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

I have both the Addi and Knit Picks. I think I like the Knit Picks better because the cable is softer and easier to work with.


----------



## mkmarb (Dec 31, 2011)

I only use circular needles and have been using my Denise set for about 20 years. They are very comfortable and easy on my tired old hands.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> What are the lengths of the actual needles (the wooden part) in the sets you mention? I'm a man with larger hands, and I find that with circular needles, the end of the needles cut into the palm of my hand because they are so short. I'd like to purchase a set that has longer ends.
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


Most circulars have between a 3 and 4 inch needle with the cable between them creating the length. There are some that are shorter that are used for smaller items such as socks. The shorter needles that I've seen are either rounded or bent and those needles can be as short as 1-1/2 inches.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

My Knitters pride and Harmony tips are 4.5". The nickel ones and the addi clicks are 5" tips. Check some of the sets because I think you can get different lengths in tips on some sets. The wooden ones I have seem shorter. The square cubics are 4.5" as well. These are just the needle tips not the cables. Cables come in many lengths.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Knit Pro, Knit Picks and Knit Prides cables are all interchangeable with each other, I think they are all made in India. I first got the Harmony ( knit Picks) but wanted some of the smaller sizes in interchangeable which Knit Pride has so I ordered them and sure enough my Knit Picks cable worked with them. For my birthday my husband got me a set of acrylic Knit Pride needles and again the cables were interchangeable. If you go with the test set Of Knit Prides you can order from Deramore and the shipping is free. I haven't tried the Knit Prides yet but I really like the Knit Pro and the Knit Picks, I wonder if they aren't all made by the same company


----------



## Lynn B (Jan 4, 2012)

I have found if the cable is too stiff or has a bad memory you can put the cable in boiling water to relax it.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

3mom said:


> The Addi Turbos, and other metals, reflect light from your lamp, as well as being cold. I prefer bamboo, which is not as slippery, and I like the ChiaGoo.


 I agree with you 3mom! I do love KA. The cable "spins" so it is never at a wrong angle. I love the bamboo or wood of any kind. The metal ones make my hands cramp/hurt!


----------



## nanaof3 (Sep 17, 2011)

I agree with the Addi..I also like the ChiaoGoo..very flexable cables. I also hate the susan bates and the clover...in my opinion, for what it's worth..yuck!


----------



## cats (May 10, 2011)

I love mu Dreamz circulars


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

MG said:


> Knyghtmare, I am happy to hear you are thrilled with your Dynacraft needles. I ordered a several interchangeable tips and cables on Dec. 18th and just last week got a message that they were working on orders from August so I'm guessing I've got another 3 months to wait before they arrive.
> 
> I adore my Signature needles but they are an major investment so I'm slowly adding to my collection. I like that the needles from both companies are made here in the USA.


OMG needles made in USA I will have to check them out Thank you!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Was I happy when I saw this discussion today. I was just online looking at circ. I like Boye circs. The finish and points on the 8's I bought recently are great. I have some Silverlume (or quicksilver, don'e know which) so thought about that. I love my Addis but not the blunt tip. 

I should just bit the bullet and order from Signature Arts. I bought 3 sizes of their 8" needles a few months ago and oh, I am in love with them. The stilletto point is fabulous. The yarn slides easily on the finish. Although they are metal, the needle seems to warm right up. I should have ordered them when they had free shipping over Valentines Day!


----------



## pruedi (Jun 29, 2011)

This topic always seems to get a lot of attention, doesn't it? I'm not a particularly skilled knitter, but I do have a lot of needles. In the last year and a half, I've purchased a number of Addi lengths in both turbo and lace. I had some bamboo needles from some previous attempt at knitting. Now, I have sets of Addi lace, Addi turbo, and Knitters Pride Rosewood. I like them all, but the Knitters Pride are wonderful. They have a great point and are smooth but not slippery.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

Hands down, my Addi Lace are the best with perfect relaxed cables and sharper tips than most!


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

Marstamper said:


> Hands down, my Addi Lace are the best with perfect relaxed cables and sharper tips than most!


I'm not familiar with the Addi Lace needles. I want 8's and 9's in 16" length (for smaller cowls). Do lace needles come in larger sizes?


----------



## Avalon37 (Aug 2, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I love my Addi's!


I only have one Addi circular and ohh do I love it. I have a set of Boyle interchangeables but I have yet to try them. I also have all the tips and cables ( didn't buy them as a set) of KnitPicks harmony and like them a lot but not as much as that one Addi. 
:-D :-D


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

My favorite is KnitPicks. I have Addi which I use for certain projects but it's KnitPicks hands down that I reach for most of the time. I also like the older nylon circular needles for anything that is knitted flat.


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have a couple of 40" Addies the needles are about 5" and I have no trouble with them cutting into my hands. These are both metal needles. Also have a couple of 16" Addies that I make hats with and have no trouble with them.I have several sets of Boyle circular and almost never use them. By to give you an idea of the size of my hands my ring size is 14.


Chadleyb said:


> What are the lengths of the actual needles (the wooden part) in the sets you mention? I'm a man with larger hands, and I find that with circular needles, the end of the needles cut into the palm of my hand because they are so short. I'd like to purchase a set that has longer ends.
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


----------



## teacherhaak (Apr 3, 2011)

I love Chiao Goo circular needles. They are metal with very flexible cable. The points are great for lace--very pointed. I can get them for a good price at my yarn shop.


----------



## davidw1226 (Jan 29, 2011)

I love my Chiaogoo Red Lace circs. The cable is nicely flexible. IMO they are as good as Addis, but cost a LOT less. I buy mine from a company on eBay, called Vertical Products. They ship free. If you order directly from vertical and enter the code 2012, you get 10% off. I am not affiliated with them, I'm just a very satisfied customer.


----------



## alikatjoy (Nov 26, 2011)

I received a set of Denise - size 5 to 15 - with various cables, stops, etc. AND in a pink case and with pink cable cords in honor of breast cancer. Five dollars of the price goes directly to breast cancer research with the company donating even more directly. The owner is a breast cancer survivor. 

The needles are great for me to work with. I am not a fast knitter and do not like overly slippery needles. They are light weight and my projects knit up very smoothly. I would say they are a joy to knit with and they are AMERICAN MADE. A bonus all th way around.

My sister has used Denise for years and says they are quick to respond with replacements if ever needed. I think she said if you lose or your animals destroy a part of your knitting set, they replace with no questions asked. She said they are a dream to work with. Of course, I don't have animals who would EVER dream of touching (ripping, bitig, snagging, chewing, dragging, rolling and chasing) my knitting.........because I have finally learned to outsmart them and put my projects in bags.....usually.......


----------



## crazyquiltmom (Feb 28, 2011)

Specifically I prefer the Susan Bates Quicksilver circulars. My problem with the nickel plated stainless (Addi, Knit Picks) is that they are too slippery & stitches keep slipping off the needle, a disaster with lace projects, even with a lifeline. And the points are pointy enough that I am not splitting my yarn.

I love the Clover bamboo for non-lace projects.


----------



## Marstamper (Oct 25, 2011)

The Addi Lace come in lots of sizes. I have just bought a size 10 for a sweater I want to make. The best price I have found is on eBay, where they are 4 pairs for about $37.00. Or you can buy just one...or up to 12 at a time for reduced rates.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

I have KnitPicks, Addi, Harmony, KA, ChiaGoo, DyakCraft, and Signature. The very best by far on the cables is the Signature, however, they are expensive, and they are not interchangeable (which I think is a good thing, because they never will come apart, and the yarn just glides over the transition from cable to needle). All the others have great cables...I have found that the "cheaper" cables are too stiff for me. The best tips for me are the Dyak and the Signature. That all being said though, there are other factors to consider also; metal for some things, bamboo for others, and the zephyr (clear plastic) for others. I guess that's why I have accumulated all these different ones, one at a time, so as to have a good choice for each project. Good luck on your search...you will find many, but the most important thing is what you will love and use.


----------



## MJRITCHEY (Jan 22, 2011)

I got a set of Knit Picks Harmony interchangeables for my birthday last year (thank you dear hubby) and I love them. I have knitted with so many different brands, and I definitely won't go back.


----------



## Knitnpurl (May 19, 2011)

I ordered a set of KA and the third time I used the small
cable, it broke right at the join. I was, needless to say,
disappointed.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

I love my Knit Picks interchangeabes. I might get another set.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I love my Denise interchangeables! They were my mother's day gift last year.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Knit pics harmony are my preferred addi's come in second. It also depends on what yarn you are using.


----------



## shula (Feb 20, 2011)

cymraes said:


> Does anyone have a brand of circular needles that they would recommend. I am making a shawl and started with the Clover Bamboo in a 16", then I needed a longer size and used a Boyle 29".
> I find the Boyle wire to be stiff and with a memory that is not comfortable to work with. I don't know if this happens because it's longer, or if it's the quality. Tx


I prefer clover bamboo, but maybe that is what I am just use to. A friend of me told me to put the circular needle in the refrigerator, or maybe it was the freezer, for awhile and then the wire is more workable. I never have tried it, but maybe someone else here has heard of this.
shula


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

Have to agree with jmai5421....love, love, love my Harmonys. I've tried others but since finding Harmony by KnitPicks haven't use anything else. I also have some small sized acrylic KnitPicks interchangeable needles cuz I like to knit socks on two circulars...so instead of a markers I start my rounds with the harmony.That way I always know if I'm starting a new row or ending one....just my way of doing things.


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

I love my Addis.


----------



## sash14 (Feb 4, 2011)

Good girl! I had a Denise, blue box variety, but I seem to have misplaced most of them. So when hubby asked what I wanted for Christmas, I took him to the computer and showed him the Knitpicks site, and my shopping cart that I had ready for his credit card I intend to keep better track of these needles! The road to hell is paved with good intentions


----------



## musician (Sep 25, 2011)

I use the knit piks detachable and they are great.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

pony are about 4inches.i work with needle over thumb.not in palm


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

GrandmaD2012 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > I love the cables on both the Addi's and the Knit Picks. I plan to get a set of Knit Pick Harmoneys. I have their sample set and love the Harmony. Actually our new LYS sells Knit Picks. I plan to throw away the rest of my circulars. Once you try the Knit Picks cables and Harmonys you will never go back.
> ...


I plan to do that. That is what I meant by throwing away, not the garbage or trash. I already called our Sr. Center and they want them. They have a knitting group. Many want to learn but do not have the means for needles and yarn. I am going to donate both. That will take my stash down. I might even get rid of my straights (not the ones I inherited from my Mother, Grandmother and Great Grandmother).


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Love my Addi Turbos,


----------



## Kim1183 (Jun 8, 2011)

Addi came out with a new set. I just got them for Valentines from my Hubby. Absolutely love them. They are longer needles with the sharper points. Pink case is beautiful too.


----------



## missjudy (Jun 17, 2011)

I love the Signature Needle Arts circulars. They feel so good in your hands and the cable is very flexible. You can also choose your points - I like the stiletto points.


----------



## janette777 (Jun 11, 2011)

I love my Knit picks nickel plated options interchangeable. But, if I were you I would order just one size - the one you need until you find what you like before you invest in interchangeables. I still use my old ones from 40 years ago and I find if you soak them in hot water if they have been sitting awhile, they soften up.


----------



## Patdrin (Feb 16, 2012)

I have 2 circular needle sets. One from Knit Picks and the other is from Clover. I love both of them. I want to get the Addi set also but need to save my money for them! I also have a couple Knit Picks metal needles and Addi ones too. How do I choose which needle to use??? It all depends upon the yarn I am knitting with. Some yarn is stiff and won't slide as well on the needle so I use my Knit Picks which are smoother than the Clover needles. If the yarn slides too much on the needle, I use the Clover needles. If I am knitting lace, socks, etc. I like to use Addi or Knit Picks metal. Have fun knitting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I love my Knit Picks harmony needles.


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Just started with circular knitting and I bought Chia Goo Red on ebay. I decided against bamboo and went with the steel instead. So far, so good.
I have no need for all the sizes that interchangables provide, so this was my least expensive option for quality needles.


----------



## grammamary (Nov 26, 2011)

I love the harmonies from knitpicks. Hate addi needles because my hands have had several surgeries for arthritis and find them hard to hold. The cable on the addi circulars that I bought to make Dee's lovely shawls never did un kink no matter what I did while I was knitting the ashton so will probably used again.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I have the Knit Pick Harmony interchangeable needles and absolutely love them. Have never knitted with needles that are so smooth and pretty. If you can get them tight enough at the joins be using the little pin and a rubber gripper to twist, they won't come apart.


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

Just as an FYI, you can purchase the needles and cables separately from Dyakcraft. There isn't any need to purchase an entire set. They also have fixed circulars and straight needles. The craftsmanship is exquisite! I just got mine less than a week ago so I am still over the moon, but I do love the feel of these. you can get 3.5 or 5 inch needles (which doesn't include the join which adds another 1/2 inchish for anyone looking for a longer needle. I find them much more comfortable to hold for long periods than my knit picks nickel plated.

I'll try to upload a pic in the next few days, you can compare the points and finishes on the knit picks and the dyakcraft

Kim


----------



## sash14 (Feb 4, 2011)

It certainly is beautiful!


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Kim, how long was the delivery time when you ordered your Dyakcraft needles? 

Regarding longer needles - when you order Signature needles, you can choose a 6" length needle which I prefer, but you can't get it on the shorter cables. I think the shortest cable with 6" needles is the 32". The 24" comes with 5" needles.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

1. Harmonys are wonderful for all reasons stated above.
2. Addi Turbos/ lace are a bit challenging to connect with 
arthritic hands..just saying
3. Cadillac of knitting needles would be Signature 
(although a bit pricy)...hubby has gifted me with many 
of these lush needles. 

I must say...over the years I have tried them all cheap-pricy..and IF you are an addictive knitter as most of us are and use your needles often..buy the BEST you can afford..and you won't regret it.
Remember...the "cheap comes out expensive" sometimes by trying so many.


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Tx. Don't know if I should get the Try-it Set for $20 or wait and save my money for the larger set. I do use smaller needle sizes with the lace patters.


----------



## cymraes (Nov 17, 2011)

Tx. They are quite an investment. Knitting can be $$$.


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

I ordered my metal needles shortly before X-mas and they were delivered a week ago.

There is currently a 10-12 week wait on the wooden needles. They are all finished by hand and each needle is connected before they are sent on to their new homes. 

I haven't tried Signature needles, but some dyak users have said the signature almost meets the quality of the dyak! :wink: 

The Signature fixed circulars are $40/each last time I checked, you can get a Dyakcraft metal tip for $20 and cables for $5 standard size and $7.50 for a custom size

Kim


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I am slowing getting all of the needles sizes of the ChiaoGoo Red lace metal needles. I like them even more than KnitPiks. Once you have tried them you won't want any other needles. I buy them at www.Just Yarn.com because so far they have the best selection and the best price. I also have a set of wooden Dyak on the way and should get it some time next week. They are supposed to be as good as the Signature needles so I'll let you know. c


cymraes said:


> Does anyone have a brand of circular needles that they would recommend. I am making a shawl and started with the Clover Bamboo in a 16", then I needed a longer size and used a Boyle 29".
> I find the Boyle wire to be stiff and with a memory that is not comfortable to work with. I don't know if this happens because it's longer, or if it's the quality. Tx


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

cymraes said:


> Does anyone have a brand of circular needles that they would recommend. I am making a shawl and started with the Clover Bamboo in a 16", then I needed a longer size and used a Boyle 29".
> I find the Boyle wire to be stiff and with a memory that is not comfortable to work with. I don't know if this happens because it's longer, or if it's the quality. Tx


I, too, just got a set of Harmony wood circulars. And so far, I really like them. I also have the Addi clicks interchangeable circulars - they have smaller and larger sizes than the Harmony. But I love knitting with the wood needles. I think Addi has bamboo which are also lovely to knit with.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Kim,

Respectfully I disagree as you have been misinformed....Signature needles are SUPERIOR to any other needle...they cannot be compared to any other knitting needles..they are in a class of their own..
I can say this as I have been knitting 50+ years and have used every needle possible...
I am just a financially challenged, semi retired, disabled married woman giving MHO..and do not work for or get any compensation for MHO lol

Just saying.

Camilla



knyghtmare said:


> I ordered my metal needles shortly before X-mas and they were delivered a week ago.
> 
> There is currently a 10-12 week wait on the wooden needles. They are all finished by hand and each needle is connected before they are sent on to their new homes.
> 
> ...


----------



## jqgrammy9 (Mar 21, 2011)

Camilla: I only have 1 signature, and I totally agree with you!


----------



## yarnsmything (Dec 2, 2011)

I have Signature #3 #4 #5. My money is set aside for a pair of #1's for sox. Hurry up Signature Co. They are better than anything I have used in 50+ years also.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

harmony interchainable,this is what I have and I love them.


----------



## kanikei (Dec 20, 2011)

I just got a set of Switch bamboo exchangeables, which are made in Japan (Kinki Amibari Mfg. Co.) and I am finding them disconcertingly light. I'm working on a top-down baby sweater on size 3's. They feel fragile, have no heft, especially compared with the old silver colored metal fixed circulars I'm used to using (not sure of the brand). 

Anyone else have these? I'm not sure I like them, but maybe it's too soon to tell.


----------



## Dstan (Aug 11, 2011)

I only use Addi Tubro's...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

I have a set of Knitter's Pride interchangeables in birch and love them. I also have many Addi Turbos in many sizes and cable lengths and prefer them to the Addi Naturas. I also own many of the Addi lace needles as well. I have my share of Inox, Boye and Bates needles, and prefer the Knitter's Pride and Addis to them. I also own a complete set of Brittany dpns in birch in both 4" and 6" lengths and wouldn't trade them for anything.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

ritchsgirl said:


> I just got Addi Turbo's for my birthday in Jan. Wish I had known about them years ago. Love them!


I LOVE my ADDI's........ I have had the Addi Turbo click for 16 months & I have the 
addi Lace (short 4" needle) for 2 months)
and they now come in the same length that the Turbo's come.

The main difference between the Turbo & the lace is the pointiness of the needles....... THEY ARE FANTASTIC !!!!!!

You will never be sorry.......... The CABLES are very Flexible......


----------



## Gily (Feb 16, 2012)

I love my Harmony Woods. I have the circular, staright and double pointed and they are awesome. You can buy them at Knit Picks, I attached the link for you. http://www.knitpicks.com/cfneedles/needles_home.cfm?media=BE120213&elink=0--Needles&utm_source=media&utm_medium=bem&utm_campaign=BE120213&utm_content=0--Needles


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Me--I stick with the Clover brand. 

All the circs and dp's I use are bamboo. 

I've tried some of the other brands and they were either way too expensive or I wasn't impressed with the quality.

With coupons I purchased most of mine for 40 or 50% off.


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

I always buy Clover bamboo when I can. The only problem I have ever had is sometimes the bamboo bends a little but that is after many years of use and then they are just "broken in."


----------



## normamckone (May 22, 2011)

"


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

I love my Addi's and KnitPick Harmony set. I think the Harmony has sharper points than the Addi Clicks though.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I recommend KnitPiks - cables are a delight to work with. I use them even for straight knitting.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey, don't throw away your other circs. Take them to an assisted living or nursing home. The little elderly residents would probably love having needles to share! I've even donated partial skeens of yarn to an assisted living and they loved it! You will love the Harmony needles!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

100% Addi turbo interchangeable clicks with a replacement for life.


----------



## Brookwood (Aug 18, 2011)

I just recently bought the compete set of Harmony circulars and I LOVE them. The points are sharp and very easy to use and the cord doesn't twist and turn.
Cindy


----------



## Loramarin (Nov 21, 2011)

My favorite is Knit Picks. I like the Nickel Options. I love the points on the Signatures. I have the new Addi clicks with the 5" needle. The cords are wonderful and have a slot for life line. I still prefer my Knit Picks and you can't beat the price.


----------



## grammyv (Feb 11, 2011)

Put me in the "Addi Turbo" column. I don't have Harmony or 
Knit picks. I do use bamboo for some yarns but prefer Addi's when using LION Brand "Homespun" to make prayer shawls & afghans.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Loramarin said:


> My favorite is Knit Picks. I like the Nickel Options. I love the points on the Signatures. I have the new Addi clicks with the 5" needle. The cords are wonderful and have a slot for life line. I still prefer my Knit Picks and you can't beat the price.


Thanks for the info. I didn't know they had something to make a lifeline easier. That's one of the things I like best about the Knit Picks needles.


----------



## soozilovestoknit (Nov 21, 2011)

My first needle purchase this past October was the Knit Picks Harmony Interchangeable set. I LOVE them. I just ordered a set of the Dreamz Interchangeable Needles this past weekend. They are a different company, but have the same manufacturer and have turned out to be interchangeable with the Harmony.

I love the wood - lighter and quieter. I do have some addi Turbo and Clover Bamboo, but I'll reach for the KP Harmony set first.


----------



## amg10241 (Feb 16, 2012)

Personally I like the bamboo, i have tried the addis and i like them too the only thing is that they are expensive, i have tried the chia goo goo's to and like them, i have the boye's and don't care for them too much, bates are k too,


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

If you have already invested in a set of Boye interchangeable needles and hate the stiff cords (as I do) but like the needle tips, it is possible to make your own cables to fit the tips. A very clever lady has made a detailed (and humorous) tutorial showing every little step and has published it here: http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=360820.0

The best part is that not only are the custom-made cables more flexible than the Boye cable, but they also do not have that irritating little bend in the join that the older Boye sets have (which always seems to send the cable off in the opposite direction from what would be comfortable or convenient), _and_ you can make the cable _any length you want_... so no more joining multiple short lengths of cable together to make a long length for working an afghan or magic loop. I haven't tried making these yet, but I have already started acquiring the supplies I will need, and am looking forward to the day when I can do magic loop without that stupid little speed bump of a join in the middle of my cable and with a _flexible_ cable that doesn't twist and pull awkwardly, stretching my stitches and making ladders.


----------



## somlady (Sep 20, 2011)

I love my Dyack circular interchangeable's. They are beautiful wooden tips with wonderful flexible cables that do not come loose. they have a website and are really nice people to deal with.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

I LOVE my Addi Turbos....never use anything else...
julie


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I have been knitting since the 70's and love to knit lace the best. My favorite circulars are the Susan Bates Quicksilver. If you want flexible cables, you can try the Velocity ones (at Joann's) or the Hiya Hiya brand. I also like the KnitPicks ones, but NOT the interchangeable ones. I think the interchangeable sets are just a waste of money, because I don't believe that there should be "some assembly required" every time you sit down to knit. Also, there is a chance that if you don't attach them properly, the yarn will catch and the threads where you attach the cable could eventually wear down. For lace knitting, my favorites are the all nylon circulars that I bought at the Super Yarn Mart years ago. They don't make them anymore, but you can sometimes find them on line - they are vintage now.


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

Count me in with the Harmony crew. The cables are very flexible, and the needles are a pleasure to my hands.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

I have Hiya, Knitpicks nickel plated, and Addi brand. Love all three kinds.

Elle


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

I received Addi Clicks for Christmas and love them. The cord is very flexible. One thing that lots of people object to is that the Addi Ckicks don't have 16" cords. Just an FYI. I don't find that to be a problem since I have several sizes of 16" needles or I use magic loop or two circulars. I plan to purchase extra corded so that when I have multiple WIPs I can start something new. I tend to have a lot of WIPs. I gets bored easy.


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Addi Turbo, hands down. Love 'em!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

I have Knitpicks harmony needles too and love them. I find the Addi needles too slippery for me.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love the Addi Turbo's


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

:lol: I love my Harmoney needles


----------



## Cmisty2001 (Jan 16, 2011)

love love love my addi's. have both standard and lace interchangeable sets.

Just bought the knit-picks wooden interchangeables for a quieter click in situations where I need to be quiet plus to use with slippery yarns. I started a merino/silk hat, but had to switch off to the addi so the yarn would move quicker. Not giving up in knit pick's, but the yarn didn't move as quick.

Can't stand my Susan Bates interchangeables, so only keep them for emergencies.


----------



## usafwife (Feb 16, 2012)

MrsO said:


> I just recently became the proud owner of a set of Harmony Interchangeables from Knit Picks. I love them! The cable is so flexible!


I also recently purchased the set. I am totally in love with the cables, they're perfect, flexible, and have no memory. 

I've bought a few of the 16" fixed for hats, though, as the smallest you can go with the set is 24"


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

TammyK said:


> If you have already invested in a set of Boye interchangeable needles and hate the stiff cords (as I do) but like the needle tips, it is possible to make your own cables to fit the tips. A very clever lady has made a detailed (and humorous) tutorial showing every little step and has published it here: http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=360820.0
> 
> The best part is that not only are the custom-made cables more flexible than the Boye cable, but they also do not have that irritating little bend in the join that the older Boye sets have (which always seems to send the cable off in the opposite direction from what would be comfortable or convenient), _and_ you can make the cable _any length you want_... so no more joining multiple short lengths of cable together to make a long length for working an afghan or magic loop. I haven't tried making these yet, but I have already started acquiring the supplies I will need, and am looking forward to the day when I can do magic loop without that stupid little speed bump of a join in the middle of my cable and with a _flexible_ cable that doesn't twist and pull awkwardly, stretching my stitches and making ladders.


Thank you so much for this link--what a clever gal....if the manufacturer doesn't correct their mistake, then create your own. Recently I purchased, on a lark because I never have enough circle needles, some really cheap Chinese made bamboo cable needles the whole complete set sz 1 thru 15 for less than $10. When I got them, I liked the tips, similar to other much more expense needles with sizes lazer-burned on the tips--an advantage over metal. But....the cables were hollow plastic tubing, much too soft and would fold and poke out of the stitches when trying to slip from the cable to the tip....so I am thinking I could just super glue a weed whip cable into the piece of tubing left after I cut off all but a 1/2 inch attached to the tips and push the weed whip cable into the tubing. A funny thing happens when you go to Amazon and look for weed whip, it also suggests the correct tubing and screw size for Rheatheylia's list above. I think Amazon is on to us.


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

sanaylor said:


> I received Addi Clicks for Christmas and love them. The cord is very flexible. One thing that lots of people object to is that the Addi Ckicks don't have 16" cords. Just an FYI. I don't find that to be a problem since I have several sizes of 16" needles or I use magic loop or two circulars. I plan to purchase extra corded so that when I have multiple WIPs I can start something new. I tend to have a lot of WIPs. I gets bored easy.


You just gave me an idea, I think I'll try 2 circs instead of a 16" needle which I wondered would be too short to use comfortably. I've never used 2 cirs before but shouldn't be too difficult and there must be something on youtube. I have a couple of extra 8's so I'll dig them out. Thanks.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > If you have already invested in a set of Boye interchangeable needles and hate the stiff cords (as I do) but like the needle tips, it is possible to make your own cables to fit the tips. A very clever lady has made a detailed (and humorous) tutorial showing every little step and has published it here: http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=360820.0
> ...


That happens after a certain number of people have purchased the same combination of items together.  It's smart marketing on their part.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Chadleyb said:


> What are the lengths of the actual needles (the wooden part) in the sets you mention? I'm a man with larger hands, and I find that with circular needles, the end of the needles cut into the palm of my hand because they are so short. I'd like to purchase a set that has longer ends.
> 
> Thanks,
> ..Chad


Chad, I would recommend going to some yarn shops and testing the feel of different brands. For 16" circulars, Bryspun points are fairly long, but then the cable part is shorter than some others. It's a tradeoff. What is comfortable for one may not be for another with the same size hands! Perhaps someone else has more specific recommendations. Good luck!

Harmonies are my favorites. I bought an addi Turbo Lace size 5, 32" cable, to use when knitting lace with dark colored yarns, and I don't see any advantage of the addi over the Harmony needles except for the gold color! In fact, the reflection of light from my OttLite off of the needles to be bothersome. I just don't think the addis are worth the price.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I use the Knit Picks Harmony needles. The cables are nice and flexible. The points or nice and sharp for my lace knitting. The customer service is impeccable and the needles are so darned beautiful.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you try two circulars for a narrow circumfrence, start by casting on on one needle. When you have half the stitches cast on, place a marker and cast on the rest of the stitches.

Start knitting with the OTHER needle, up to the marker. Continue knitting withe the cast on needle. Join, and knit around.

Make sure that you always have both ends of the same needle while you work.

The trick after that is to be


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

cymraes said:


> Does anyone have a brand of circular needles that they would recommend. I am making a shawl and started with the Clover Bamboo in a 16", then I needed a longer size and used a Boyle 29".
> I find the Boyle wire to be stiff and with a memory that is not comfortable to work with. I don't know if this happens because it's longer, or if it's the quality. Tx


I have a pair of chiao goo red lace stainless steel. LOVE THEM! They are easy to work with and the wires don't tangle. Best needles I've ever used. Planning to buy a few sets for every paycheck til I get a full set. They aren't any more expensive than the clovers, but so much better to work with. Check this website. They sell them through etsy. www.mimisneedlebasket.com

The prices vary and this one is the most consistent and great service.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks jqgrammy9..
Just have to try them to understand...the stiletto points and the swivel on the cable are a dream to work with.
You will think you died and went to knitting heaven lol
Although I always recommend others buy according to your budget.
We sold gold and hubby sold his old train set to get my signatures...mainly because they are so much easier to use on my arthritic hands.
I rather have what is best and buy one at a time than force myself to use an inferior product that hurts my hands.



jqgrammy9 said:


> Camilla: I only have 1 signature, and I totally agree with you!


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you want Signatures with atilletto points, but don't have the money, consider Chiaogoo stainless steel lace needles or Hiya Hiya stainless steel sharps. They have a similar, possibly the same point. The Hiya Hiya interchangeables have a swivel join, and they're much less pricy.


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

3mom said:


> The Addi Turbos, and other metals, reflect light from your lamp, as well as being cold. I prefer bamboo, which is not as slippery, and I like the ChiaGoo.


I have really cold hands (alas). And my old metal (straight) needles were always very uncomfortable to me. But I have no trouble with Addi Turbos (hm, they are Al, I think, not Fe containing... and ... well, I don't feel cold with them. Never used bamboo tips / needles, but I do believe they are even warmer..)


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

Kollage Squares and Addi Lace


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Where do i find the Kollage Squares?


----------



## Fluffysmom (Feb 17, 2011)

One way to save a bit on Signature needles is to friend them on Facebook or sign up for their email newsletter. When they offer free shipping you can take advantage of it. I held off ordering my 8" ones until their next free shipping offer.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

HandyFamily said:


> 3mom said:
> 
> 
> > The Addi Turbos, and other metals, reflect light from your lamp, as well as being cold. I prefer bamboo, which is not as slippery, and I like the ChiaGoo.
> ...


Addi turbos are brass with nickle plate. The lace fixed needled are brass with a clear coating that may be resin. Lace interchangeables are brass and nickel. No iron.

I have cold hands most of the time, too, but haven't had any trouble withe Chiaogoo and Hiya Hiya stainless steel needles. I don't know why.


----------



## Msj (Aug 2, 2011)

Kollageyarns.com. I found them first at my LYS.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Knit Picks Harmony Wood... MY FAVORITE.. I just ordered more today!!! :thumbup:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

MrsO said:


> I just recently became the proud owner of a set of Harmony Interchangeables from Knit Picks. I love them! The cable is so flexible!


I concur.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

KathieMT said:


> Me--I stick with the Clover brand.
> 
> All the circs and dp's I use are bamboo.
> 
> ...


Ditto, I also like Clover circs. and make use of coupons. We have 3 craft stores around here and they all accept competitors' coupons. Competition is great!


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

If you go on Ravelry they have all the advice you can ever use about interchangeables.They talk about a brand that are several steps up from KP`s in quality.They have a waiting list because the demand for them is so great.I was going to order some but in the meantime I bought signature needles.I love love love them.Not only are the needles really pretty ,they have connecting cables that are made to swivel inside the joins.They are pricey.I so wish I had bought these before I bought all the others I tried looking for the most comfortable needles for arthritic hands.There are another brand I might try made from milk products.They are supposed to be really good for arthritic hands?I do kitten rescue and one of the down sides to the casien needles is they attract critters to snack on.I can try to be careful but sometimes I fall asleep knitting in bed and the kittens have run off with my glasses several times.


----------



## artbycarol (Oct 17, 2011)

Me too


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

I love my Knit Picks Harmony needles. In my opinion they are the best. I haven't used them all, but the Harmony needles are so smooth and have really sharp tips. I guess I don't see how other needles could be much better. I think it is good that there are so many choices out there. That way we can all have what we think is best.


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

newmansbest said:


> If you go on Ravelry they have all the advice you can ever use about interchangeables.They talk about a brand that are several steps up from KP`s in quality.They have a waiting list because the demand for them is so great.I was going to order some but in the meantime I bought signature needles.I love love love them.Not only are the needles really pretty ,they have connecting cables that are made to swivel inside the joins.They are pricey.I so wish I had bought these before I bought all the others I tried looking for the most comfortable needles for arthritic hands.There are another brand I might try made from milk products.They are supposed to be really good for arthritic hands?I do kitten rescue and one of the down sides to the casien needles is they attract critters to snack on.I can try to be careful but sometimes I fall asleep knitting in bed and the kittens have run off with my glasses several times.


I went over to Ravelry and couldn't find the needle discussion at first. I did eventually find it, so I'll tell you a little about what it says in case you can't find it.

The other interchangeable set is the Hiya Hiya sharp set. The tips are close (maybe the same) to the Signature stiletto points. The needle tips are stainless steel and have the needle size stamped into them.

The tips are available in either a 4 or 5 inch length. Choose your preference.

The joins are screw-in, but have a little lip that covers the actual join, so they're very smooth. There are little pads made of rubbery plastic included to use to tighten the joins, and they reported that people have not had a problem with them as long as they use the pads. There is also a swivel in the join.

The cables are clear plastic, very flexible and they do not try to curl up. They come in 16 inch, 24 inch, and longer lengths, but be warned that the sizes displayed are for the 4 inch tips. If you use 5 inch tips, the length will be 2 inches longer.

The "16 inch" length cable is included, but if you use them with 5 inch tips, you'll find out why it's not recommended. You can actually knit with them, but I'm not really happy with it.

Right now, the only set available in sharps is the small set. This includes needle sizes from 2 to 8. Yes, that's right, they have size 2 and 3 in interchangeable needles.

The large set will be available soon in sharps and that includes sizes from 9 to 15.

It's packaged in a silk brocade case that has space for extra needle tips, a zippered compartment just the right size for cables, and a smaller zippered compartment for the little rubbery pads and anything else you want to carry, like tape measure, stitch markers, scissors, etc.

The cases come in an assortment of colors, and the biggest problem you'll have in buying them is sorting through all the possibilities to get the set that's perfect for you: regular and sharp points, 4 or 5 inch tips, large or small set, and case color.

I just got a small set of the sharps with 5 inch tips in a blue case, and there's no comparison with the Knit Picks needles. These are QUALITY! I feel like I'm knitting with precisely engineered, effortless jewelry! They're beautiful, and a joy to knit with!


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

newmansbest said:


> If you go on Ravelry they have all the advice you can ever use about interchangeables.They talk about a brand that are several steps up from KP`s in quality.They have a waiting list because the demand for them is so great.I was going to order some but in the meantime I bought signature needles.I love love love them.Not only are the needles really pretty ,they have connecting cables that are made to swivel inside the joins.They are pricey.I so wish I had bought these before I bought all the others I tried looking for the most comfortable needles for arthritic hands.There are another brand I might try made from milk products.They are supposed to be really good for arthritic hands?I do kitten rescue and one of the down sides to the casien needles is they attract critters to snack on.I can try to be careful but sometimes I fall asleep knitting in bed and the kittens have run off with my glasses several times.So I went to Ravelry and found the needles they all rave about there ,they have their own group.They are Called Dyakcraft
> If you go to their site you won`t believe what they will do if you want.Basically they will custom make the size ,how much point you want on the tip how long you want the tip or the wire.Now I kinda want to try one.Even though I swore I would never buy any except Signatures??


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh Jo did you have to describe them so well?I was going to get some other sizes in signatures.My do it yourself Valentine gift.Now what to do what to do ???Is the wait still so long??What if I purchase the signatures and then they decide to do interchangeables ?I may just try one Dyakcraft needle.But what size? What do you think is the size you would use the most?


----------



## Etbit (Jul 23, 2011)

Harmony circs are my favorite. Love the way my stitches glide right off the needles. Good luck!!!


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

My husband ordered a set for Christmas of the Dyak needles for me on October 9, 2011. I still have not received them and it is February 18, 2012. Some may think this is unbelievable but I think these needles will be worth the wait. They are making me 3 custom cables. I have a feeling they will be here next week as I have been in touch with them 2 times since January 1st. I'm so excited I can't stand it.


newmansbest said:


> Oh Jo did you have to describe them so well?I was going to get some other sizes in signatures.My do it yourself Valentine gift.Now what to do what to do ???Is the wait still so long??What if I purchase the signatures and then they decide to do interchangeables ?I may just try one Dyakcraft needle.But what size? What do you think is the size you would use the most?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Hi Lostarts
Is there a site recommended to order the HiyaHiya needles? Or where did you order yours?
Thanks
Judy


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Lostarts
> Is there a site recommended to order the HiyaHiya needles? Or where did you order yours?
> Thanks
> Judy


I got my Hiya Hiya set from my local yarn store.

I buy my Chiaogoo needles there, too, but got some from Morehouse farms before I found my LYS.

I don't know from experience what is a good internet site to get them.

If you have a sheep and wool festival near you, that would be a good place to get them.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I love my addis.


----------



## grayknitter (Feb 9, 2012)

my husband bought me the harmony circular interchangable love them cant wait to buy the straights


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

My interchangeables come unscrewed. Anyway to stop this?


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My interchangeables come unscrewed. Anyway to stop this?


Yes, use the little pin that comes in the little bags with the other attachments, put it in the little hole that is on the silver part of your connection. Screw the needle in as far as you can, then use a rubber gripper on the needle side. Hold on to the little pin, don't let it move and twist the rubber gripper on the needle tight, away from you. If you really get the needles tight enough, they won't loosen. Do check them occasionally to be sure they are tight.


----------



## Pontuf (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you so much!!! I never knew how to tighten them.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Hi Lostarts
> Is there a site recommended to order the HiyaHiya needles? Or where did you order yours?
> Thanks
> Judy


Try paradisefibers.com for ordering hiyahiyas. The prices are good. I can get mine local, same prices. I really like the hiyas


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Lostarts
> ...


 Thank you Birdgirl. I will try that.


----------



## renee4561 (May 20, 2011)

I use Nickel plated circular knitting needle. It does a good job


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Etbit said:


> Harmony circs are my favorite. Love the way my stitches glide right off the needles. Good luck!!!


I love mine!


----------



## Kamon (Jun 9, 2011)

I like the bamboo ones better also.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a bunch of the older Aero/Bloye/Bates aluminum in every size and a few really old nylon/plastic fat ones but I have a whole set of Clover bamboo in different lengths which I like for a lot of things. I have a pair of Innox probably nickel plated with a nice black cord. They have a really nice point and they are a shorter needle but so easy to knit with and the point is not so sharp it stabs you but sharper than the bamboo. I also have a couple of Chia Goo have not tried yet, they are skinny ones for lace. I want to try the Harmonies but just have not got around to it yet


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

I was thinking of trying Inox at one point - but I really don't use straight needles nowadays...


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Inox has circular needles, and the points and tips are just great. The cables are thick and stiff, though.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Pontuf said:


> My interchangeables come unscrewed. Anyway to stop this?


Yes, Get Addi's or even Denise ..... neither of them screw on ...

they both have s click on type of connection.......


----------



## HandyFamily (Sep 30, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Inox has circular needles, and the points and tips are just great. The cables are thick and stiff, though.


Auch. I'll stick to my Addis, then. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

lostarts said:


> Inox has circular needles, and the points and tips are just great. The cables are thick and stiff, though.


The cable on my 4mm is thin and black not stiff at all. These are the needles that are shorter it is a smaller circular but I did that last little jacquard sweater in the round on it and I enjoyed knitting it. I did the sleeves with bamboo dpns


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

Sorry. I was thinking of the ones with the gray coating. They still make them, I think. At least I still see them in stores from time to time.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

This subject comes up ..far too often. Needle brands, type, material are sort of a personal thing...not much different than bras!

The type (fiber) of yarn you use and the type of knitting you do will play into the equation as will cable thickness/thinness.

For most of us it's a trial and error type of thing. If you have a good LYS see if they will let you "test drive" various types of needles for a row or two.

What works for me may not work for you.


----------



## newmansbest (Nov 20, 2011)

I would be exited too,be sure to let us know asap how they feel,this is for the lady who is getting the set of Dyak`s made for valentines day


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I called Dyak Craft today and they said probably another 4 to 5 weeks. Apparently they are making charcoal, hazel wood and apple wood first because they are more popular. I ordered mine in Sunrise and I guess not to many people order that color. It has now been 6 months since we put in the order and I have nothing to do but wait. I think I am going to pick a needle size, just one, and order one from Signature. Then next month pick another size. I also have to find some really good Bamboo needles. I will keep you updated as soon as I hear more.



Trouble said:


> My husband ordered a set for Christmas of the Dyak needles for me on October 9, 2011. I still have not received them and it is February 18, 2012. Some may think this is unbelievable but I think these needles will be worth the wait. They are making me 3 custom cables. I have a feeling they will be here next week as I have been in touch with them 2 times since January 1st. I'm so excited I can't stand it.
> 
> 
> newmansbest said:
> ...


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Let me throw this out here. I've been knitting for over 45 years now. I still knit on my grandmother's pre WWII needles, my mothers WWI era needles and the needles mom bought after WWI, which include some very early circulars.

After years of trial and error I've settled on Knitpicks interchangeable, Harmony Woods set AND the Hiya Hiya brand set of small interchangeables. That said, I still have over 50 individual circular needles. I think I own every brand ever made. Mom's old circulars still work and I get some satisfaction from knitting with them, maybe it's just nostalgia.

Some needle material works better with certain yarns than others. HOWEVER, if you are going to truly master knitting, then I really think you have to learn to work well with whatever tools are available.

Sorry, I'm sure that's not what people want to hear.


----------



## Trouble (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree with you completely. I have been knitting for about 30 years and although my mother or grandmother did not knit I found some old needles American and English which I have been using for the past 30 years. I am now in the states for good and I am in a position where I can get some good needles so why not. I still have all of my old needles. I think if you are just starting out maybe buying expensive needles should wait. I feel that I have earned my new needles. I just wish they didn't take so long to make.


courier770 said:


> Let me throw this out here. I've been knitting for over 45 years now. I still knit on my grandmother's pre WWII needles, my mothers WWI era needles and the needles mom bought after WWI, which include some very early circulars.
> 
> After years of trial and error I've settled on Knitpicks interchangeable, Harmony Woods set AND the Hiya Hiya brand set of small interchangeables. That said, I still have over 50 individual circular needles. I think I own every brand ever made. Mom's old circulars still work and I get some satisfaction from knitting with them, maybe it's just nostalgia.
> 
> ...


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been knitting >50 years and I have mostly knit with steel needles which my mother used. I can't remember if my Nan knitted, it is a good question to ask my mum. I have now used bamboo, addi circs, bamboo circs and knitpros. I like all but the knitpros I find are slippery but I was knitting very fine wool, but will try with my 8 ply yarn to see if it is any different. Courier770 we all have our own opinions and I didn't take your comments as offensive so you have nothing to apologise for.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

They are MAD EXPENSIVE, but i have found NO brand better than Addi's {IMHO}. The snub nosed regulars are great for knitting with multiple strands of yarn. and the Lace line is great for everything else.
I much prefer steel to any other material for needles; but maybe that's because I learned on them and are used to them. Yarn sticks too much with wood/bamboo needles for my taste, but that's just me.
I, too, am disappointed with the Boye circs. The quality of Boye products in general seems to have fallen far from what I remember from childhood. My Mom's old ndls and hooks are much better than the stuff Boye is making these days. My set of Boye circs NEVER stayed connected. I had to tighten them constantly. I've lost one-piece afghans [B4 I learned about lifelines] and sat down and cried.
The Knit Picks set I have are acrylic and see-through and I don't like that about them, but they have a hole you can thread the lifeline through [it's the place you put the gadget to tighten them] and that's nice.
I have no experience with any other brands.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Kim1183 said:


> Addi came out with a new set. I just got them for Valentines from my Hubby. Absolutely love them. They are longer needles with the sharper points. Pink case is beautiful too.


Sigh.....Beautiful.....Sigh.....


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

If you like Addi lace and like steel, try Chiaogoo lace stainless steel fixed circulars and Hiya Hiya sharp stainless steel interchangeables.

I used to LOVE my Addi lace needles, but love these other two even more. And they're less expensive.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> Kim1183 said:
> 
> 
> > Addi came out with a new set. I just got them for Valentines from my Hubby. Absolutely love them. They are longer needles with the sharper points. Pink case is beautiful too.
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS on your Hubby's choice of Gifts..........
I have both sets of Addi Circulars & LOVE THEM..........


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I love my HiyaHiyas, and my Addi's, and my Knit Picks and Dreamz, since they use the same cables, and my Denise, and my KA bamboo. See the thing is, yarn calls for its own needle type, depending on me, the weather, how big or small the project is!


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

birdgirl said:


> I love my HiyaHiyas, and my Addi's, and my Knit Picks and Dreamz, since they use the same cables, and my Denise, and my KA bamboo. See the thing is, yarn calls for its own needle type, depending on me, the weather, how big or small the project is!


I love this answer! :thumbup:


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I like metal circulars. Addi's and Hiya Hiya for me. Alot is personal preference. I'm still trying different brands.


----------



## Sharky (Mar 7, 2012)

Ive got a little of that and a little of this. Like the few Addis I have. But just got Hiya hiyas interchangeables just today, also got 2 16" size 8 chai goo that feel good. The hiyas fascinated me because the only thing you have to do is screw them together, no other parts (to loose) and they have sharp 4" and 5" sets in the 0-8 sizes, the sharp point set in the 9 - 15 sizes for both 4" and 5" needles is not on the market yet. I have the got the non sharp in 4 and 5 in both 0-8 and 9-15. Both Just Yarn and Fabulous offer discounts that take each set down to $66. Have 40" length knit pick nickel needles for socks. then on Amazon was a company selling set of wooden needles, 13 to 15 sizes fixed circulars for about $20 a set and as you would expect the joins are not perfect but could be used in a pinch. They also have sets of dpns in many lengths and used them with little displeasure. Also the chai goo have the new red flexible cord. I need more hands! And yes each project has its own peculiarities and your own personal needle satisfaction.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm trying to google the chai goo needles and can.t find them???


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

You're probably having trouble finding Chiaogoo needles because you're spelling them wrong.

Here's the manufacturer's website: http://chiaogoo.com/3.html

Here's a link to one retailer:
http://verticalproducts.com/chiaogoo/24-inch-chiaogoo-red-lace-circular-knitting-needles/

Knitting Warehouse also sells them: 
http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/notions-knitting-needles-circular-chiaogoo.html

Here's the page for knitting needles at Morehouse Farm:
http://www.morehousefarm.com/KnittingEssentials/Needles/Chiao/StainlessSteel/Lace/

You'll have to click on the link to the kind of needles you want.

You should also check with your LYS. They might have them, and if they do, you can get to look at them before buying, plus you won't have shipping charges.


----------



## Penny5 (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks so much....


----------

